# The Kakashi X Sakura FC CLASSY Fanart Contest ~The Voting~



## moderndayportia (May 7, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE VOTING  FOR
​


​ 
First off, thank you to the nine amazing artists who submitted their work for this contest. Their contributions have exceeded my greatest expectations. I know KakaSaku fans will love all of the pieces as well. Show your love to the artists by posting your praise in the thread.
*
T H E  R U L E S*:  

Submission must ultimately be a piece of Kakashi and Sakura fanart.
Artists must use a source painting that has appeared in a museum. (See below for suggestions)
Your source painting must show at least two figures. If you choose to use one with more, you need to make sure Kakashi and Sakura are the focus. No photoshopping Kakashi or Sakura and dropping them onto an Impressionist landscape
The end result needs to be entirely your own creation. No using other people?s fanart or clips from the manga or anime.
Two artists may do the same painting.
You may interpret the source material in whatever medium you choose, however it must ultimately be viewable as a .jpeg or .gif or .png file.
It is not necessary to have the characters in the same period clothing as the source material. In fact, it is encouraged that you interpret the painting into a Naruto context instead of simply copying it and dropping on Sakura and Kakashi's heads.
This is about your interpretation, so please feel free to alter the background as needed. However, do not change the pose of the figures, as pose is essential to linking your piece with the composition of the original painting (see scoring).
You are free to interpret the style as you please. If you?d like to do a manga version of a pre-Raphaelite piece, go for it. Just remember, they need to look similar when compared side by side. (see scoring)
*A W A R D S**:* sakura haru, author of amazing KakaSaku stories like _A Book of Five Rings_ and _Fourteen Dates_, has offered to write a oneshot based off of the winning entry.

The winner will also receive a banner.

*S C O R I N G*: Scoring will be calculated in two categories:
*Judging*- (worth 50%) 

*Open voting*- (worth 50%) 
*This means you! Which piece do you like the best? Which artist do you think best interpreted the challenge? Make your decision and vote in the poll at the top of the page. 

Please make sure that you view the larger images by clicking on the picture. A larger, more detailed version will open in a new window. 

Voting closes on Friday May 15, 2009.
* ​


----------



## moderndayportia (May 7, 2009)

#1 'Tadaima' by Breakdown

Inspired by _Romeo and Juliet_ by Sir Frank Dicksee


*
Please view full size versions of each work by clicking on the respective picture above.*


----------



## moderndayportia (May 7, 2009)

#2 'Aftermath' by cynchick

Inspired by _The Three Ages of Man_ by Titian



*Please view full size versions of each work by clicking on the respective picture above.*



Support cynchick and view more of her work .


----------



## moderndayportia (May 7, 2009)

#3 'The Arnolfini Marriage' by GoldenGrimoire

Inspired by _The Arnolfini Marriage_ by Jan Van Eyck



*Please view full size versions of each work by clicking on the respective picture above.*



Support GoldenGrimoire and view more of her work here.


----------



## moderndayportia (May 7, 2009)

#4 'The Kiss' by Kagura-Satoam

Inspired by 'The Kiss' by Gustav Klimt



*Please view full size versions of each work by clicking on the respective picture above*



Support Kagura-satoam and view more of her work here.


----------



## moderndayportia (May 7, 2009)

#5 'Alain Chatier' by Leona101

Inspired by _Alain Chatier_ by Edmund Blair Leighton


*
Please view full size versions of each work by clicking on the respective picture above*



Support Leona101 and view more of her work here.


----------



## moderndayportia (May 7, 2009)

#6    'Of Moonscapes and White Knights' by Saphri

Inspired by _La Belle Dame Sans Merci_ by John William Waterhouse


*
Please view full size versions of each work by clicking on the respective picture above.*


----------



## moderndayportia (May 7, 2009)

#7 'The Kiss' by ScaryRei

Inspired by _The Kiss_ by Gustav Klimt


*
Please view full size versions of each work by clicking on the respective picture above.*



Support ScaryRei and view more of her work here.


----------



## moderndayportia (May 7, 2009)

#8 'Paolo and Francesca' by Shinobunin

Inspired by _Paolo and Francesca_ by Sir Frank Dicksee


*
Please view full size versions of each work by clicking on the respective picture above.*



Support Shinobunin and view more of her work here.


----------



## moderndayportia (May 7, 2009)

#9 'The Waking of Kakashi' by Yorokobi21

Inspired by _The Awakening of Adonis_ by John William Waterhouse


*
Please view full size versions of each work by clicking on the respective picture above.*


----------



## moderndayportia (May 7, 2009)

AND THE WINNER IS...

71.17 *Leona101* **FIRST PLACE**
63.21 *Cynchick **SECOND PLACE*
45.81 *Kagura-satoam* *THIRD PLACE*

For a full breakdown of the scores go here.

WINNERS' PRIZES

First place prize for Leona101:  by sakura haru

Second place prize for cynchick: Aftermath by zelha


----------



## Saphri (May 8, 2009)

Aaaaaand we're back to the top!!!

So many gorgeous fanarts.... so little choice


----------



## moderndayportia (May 8, 2009)

I know! I wish that polls could be set up so that you can vote for your top three


----------



## Yorokobi21 (May 8, 2009)

Same here! Everyone did such a great job!!


----------



## lemontea (May 8, 2009)

the are all so amazing  

I think Alain Chatier is my favorite one. pek


----------



## sakuraharu (May 8, 2009)

So beautiful!  What a great idea this was, Portia!


----------



## EldrFire (May 8, 2009)

It's very difficult to choose. So many of them did good jobs, I thought, of incorporating elements of the original painting into the Naruto-ized version... Like how in Breakdown's, the original has a different color for the toe area of his foot, so Kakashi is wearing open-toed sandals; Cynchick has the bodies of dead shinobis where the original depicted a woman cradling a skull; Golden has the team 7 photo in the background instead of a mirror; Kagura has the striking pink lotus blossoms (?) in the place of the flowers of the original; Ino holds festival fish rather than a boquet in Leona's (that one is full of references-- I find new ones every time I look!); Saphri's Sakura sports the Konoha emblem on her arm as opposed to a heart; Scaryrei's has Kishi-style clouds in the background; Shinobunin's has Icha Icha on the ground; and Yokorobi's has Sakura wearing an obi in place of the large sash in the original picture.

The list goes on and on! Well done, everyone! I am astounded at your artistic talents and creative intuition!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 8, 2009)

i like number 2 'Aftermath' by cynchick


----------



## moderndayportia (May 8, 2009)

I hope everybody is viewing the large pictures. If not, they are missing a lot. For instance, Saphri made the heart that was on the original's sleeve a motiff throughout the folds of the entire dress. And look at what she did on Sakura's toe 

SH: Thanks! I love off-center stuff like this contest and the anti-fanfic contest we did last year.


----------



## clearheart (May 9, 2009)

These are all so gorgeous! Even if there is only one winner, the rest of these will live on as "classy" pictures. Their worth doesn't end with the competition. I think it's safe to say that a touch of sophistication has been added to the fandom. The kakasaku pairing gets to enjoy an array of fantastic art that other pairings don't. Thanks for all of the hardwork you lovely artists, you!


----------



## kagurasatoam (May 9, 2009)

Wow- it's amazing to be put up/against so many fanastic artists- really amazing. 
Contests like this really do reflect how awesome a fandom like this truly is, so kudos to Portia.
I thouroughly enjoyed taking part in this and good luck to the other contestants- the work here is absolutley stunning!

Thank you so much Portia
<3

Kagura-Sataom


----------



## khnlnlychc (May 9, 2009)

it's a close fight between the alain chatier and the aftermath!


----------



## Ronny_Of_Yore (May 9, 2009)

There are so many wonderful fanarts that its a pity we can only vote for one. Everyone did a wonderful job, even more so than I could have imagined.  Thanks to all the participants for joining in on the fun!  And thank you Portia for setting this entire contest up to begin with!  &  to all!


----------



## Saphri (May 9, 2009)

I second Ronny on this one. You have done a wonderful job Portia and it's unbelievable to even think of the raw talent that's out there. They are all so incredibly gorgeous they really are


----------



## moderndayportia (May 9, 2009)

Don't mention it. It was my pleasure and now I get to look at all the pretty arts 

Everybody remember that the result of the poll is only worth half of the score.


----------



## Leona101 (May 9, 2009)

I'm torn between which Klimt to vote for. :E


----------



## moderndayportia (May 9, 2009)

Ya gotta vote for yourself silly


----------



## Saphri (May 10, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP PEOPLE!!!

Wow! 54 voters! Theres more fans of this fandom than I thought


----------



## moderndayportia (May 10, 2009)

Worth mentioning in here as well that Be Fine made a doujin relating to this contest: link


----------



## Plot Hole (May 10, 2009)

I vote 'Aftermath' by cynchick.


----------



## thatreevesgirl (May 11, 2009)

I just wanted to say how amazing all the entries were.  I commend all the artists who entered, and want to say thanks for making my decision absolutely impossible.  <3  There was such a nice variety of styles.  Good job everyone.


----------



## Saphri (May 12, 2009)

When will the judging take place?


----------



## moderndayportia (May 13, 2009)

The judges will all receive the evaluation forms tonight, and if everything goes right the winner will be announced on Saturday!


----------



## Saphri (May 13, 2009)

I take it the artists will be able to see what each judge has to say about each piece?


----------



## moderndayportia (May 13, 2009)

Yes the judges will have a place to comment and critique, but I'm going to keep them anonymous so they don't hold back. It'll be like Judge 1, Judge 2, etc.


----------



## Saphri (May 13, 2009)

That's a good idea Portia. I shall be prepared to get ripped to shreds 

Joke


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2009)

They're all well in the 'classy' area of this odd couple, but I voted for 'Aftermath'. It shows respect and the art is pretty close to the painting it's based off of, just altered to fit in with Naruto.
It shows the mutual closeness of the two and how Sakura chooses to tend to Kakashi before others. And I like the dogs.


----------



## Ronny_Of_Yore (May 14, 2009)

Gah, I so wanna know the results soon.


----------



## kagurasatoam (May 18, 2009)

So when are the results coming out? (wooooPortiawooooo)


----------



## moderndayportia (May 18, 2009)

I apologize for the delay. Results will be out tonight.


----------



## Saphri (May 18, 2009)

Do we still get too see the reviews from the judges?


----------



## moderndayportia (May 20, 2009)

Results are on the eleventh post.


----------



## shinobunin (May 22, 2009)

Hello guys..I'm shinobunin
I just wanna say thanx a lot (esp 2 portia) for inviting me to the contest.. it was fun..
this is my first fanart contest.. I'm so glad that I've joined..
congrats to the winner Leona101.. I love the drawing..
please make more kakasaku fanart contests ^^..


----------



## Bubblegunn (May 22, 2009)

The Fanarts are very nice


----------

